# Cycled Tank



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

I currently have a 100g tank that is cycled and has fish in it. It has been running for about 4 months now. I was just wondering if I remove the fish if the tank will stay cycled or do I need to "seed it" ( food) to keep cycle going?
I am going to leave a few snails and hermit crabs in.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe without a supply of ammonia\nitrite the bacteria would naturally die off. Perhaps not all of it, but the bioload dictates in part with how much filtration you will have.

What is the purpose of removing the fish?


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Got a little crazy and tried to have two SW tanks running. Broke the cardinal rule of slow and steady... I currently have a 90g as well that I started first, about 9 months old. I am slowly adding corals to it as I want it to be a reef set up. The 100g is either going to be a Fowlr ( predator) or I may just use it for a frag tank ( it is 6' X 18" X 18" nice depth for frag) or both ( just partition a small section off for frags). But right now I think I should take a step back and concentrate on the 90g. I still need alot of live rock for the 100g. I was going to just put the fish over into the 90g and let the other sit (filter and pumps running still)


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like the way I use to be when I first started salt.... If you have a good amount of rock in the 100g you will be fine running a fishless set up. The thing most people get confused is they think that salt is the same as fresh when it is somewhat different, the live rock has living organisms on it and in it. It is a very efficient filter and with the rock alone can be left for quite some time unattended considering that the water is topped up frequently. How long were you planing on leaving it fishless?

If you do it put a pinch of food in whether it be flake or mysis. Only a little bit once every 3-4 days, if you have a good cleaning crew feed it alittle more as you don't want them to starve. If you do eventually put fish in do a water change to reset params!!


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for info guys. I decided that I will keep a few green chromis in tank for now just to keep cycled and some action in it.


----------

